# What Are The Best Spots At Cape Disappointment?



## jozway

Thinking of going to the sand castle competition next July. Would love to know the best spot's.


----------



## thefulminator

Sites 1-60 have full hookups. I usuall try for 31-60 because they are off the beach and have more trees than the lower number sites which helps block the wind. You also don't get as much foot traffic since they don't have beach trails in them.


----------



## john7349

X2 with thefulminator. The beach close by is nice, but even in the Summer, the evening breeze can be quite cold


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, check out the thread for President's Day 2010 (PNW get together). The sites we are signed up for are ones we have had for the past couple of years and we found them to be very nice, protected but still a close walk to the beach. j


----------



## The Stephensons

My kids LOVE being as close to the beach as possible - although it's windy and we've had to either secure our awning or take it down a couple times. So we always try to get sites 11 thru 30 in the "A" Loop. Our friends/family, on the other hand, dry camp and/or tent camp and they all LOVE to get sites closer to the cliffs in the "C" loop. So it's a matter of what you like! No matter what, Cape Disappointment is one of our favorite campgrounds - we go every year - often during the Sandcastle or Kiteflying festivals - you can't go wrong!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I'd tell you but you might get disappointed...







sorry couldn't resist


----------

